# Q Continuum (Park N Ride/Q-Zone)



## eaglehat (Dec 22, 2019)

This is my first Pedalpcb build. It’s been prob over a decade since I’ve built anything, so it’s been nice to get back on the horse. The last things I built were synth projects and sitting down and doing these pedals has been great: it’s relaxing and they go so quickly that it feels almost like instant gratification.
Anyway, this thing is great. I’m mostly interested in pedals for recording purposes—I try to keep things super simple for my ADD-addled brain when playing live, so there’s almost nothing on my pedalboard—and the ability to go from a broad/subtle to a tight/screaming Q makes this thing super versatile in that application; much more so than just a parked wah. I’ve been having a blast putting it in various places in my chain. It’s great for layering parts and slotting things into dense mixes. Don’t know why I didn’t get one of these sooner!
Not sure how I want to tackle graphics going forward yet, so I just used a Dymo labeler and some Futura—which I can never seem to get enough of. I’ve been getting a lot of ideas on how to proceed from all the other inventive solutions I’ve been seeing in everyone’s Build Reports, so thanks all for the inspiration!
This board has also been an invaluable resource for every other aspect of building pedals. I enjoy reading the troubleshooting and mod threads even for pedals I don’t plan on building. They’ve been very enlightening. So thanks to all who contribute here!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice. Welcome back to the hobby!


----------



## Barry (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## Gordo (Dec 23, 2019)

You've been around the block!  Nice build and welcome back to building.


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 23, 2019)

Awesome build !

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 25, 2019)

Is that a 10mm led?


----------



## eaglehat (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement everyone!


BurntFingers said:


> Is that a 10mm led?


It’s a 5mm warm white led in a metal bezel, I think the exposure is blowing it out a little and making it look huge. Need to light my pics better next time. Haha


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice work, you may live.


----------



## eaglehat (Dec 30, 2019)

Hahaha


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 30, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work, you may live.
> View attachment 2558


This brings back some memories for sure.


----------

